# Wild boars kill ISIS militants



## shootemall (Apr 25, 2017)

Maybe the DNR could just trap them and send them to the middle East... 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ic-state-position-kill-3-militants/100876844/


----------



## cwa1104sab (Apr 25, 2017)

Poetic justice


----------



## bfriendly (May 8, 2017)

wish I could buy it.................nope, Fake News! But I DO hope it finds some ISIS facebook pages


----------

